# Scratching Post/Activity Centre for a Maine ****



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Can any one recommend a large activity centre suitable for a Maine ****? I currently have this Great Deals on Cat Trees & Scratching Posts at Zooplus: Cat Tree Dionysos and he has totally out grown it already. 

His breeder used tigga towers but no chance am I spending £300+ on a scratching post! It needs to be quite sturdy as he likes running at things and diving on them and hes got rather chunky so I don't want it to be wobbling all over the place when hes rolling around on it/attacking it. 

I like the look of these but the beds seem rather small and the holes for hide outs/tubes look tiny on the blue one, I don't want him getting wedged half way through :lol2:
Cat Tree Mijas: Great Deals on Large Cat Trees at zooplus
Cat Tree Bora Bora on sale now at zooplus


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

if its just a scratching post you want check out this its huge

Ancol Acticat Fatboy Cat Scratching Post at UKPetSupplies.com


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a ragdoll who is 8kg (I imagine similar to your ****) and a BSH (plus 3 other big male cats.... and I have this one which is pretty sturdy.


Cat Tree Montilla: Great Deals on Cat Trees at zooplus

The only thing that I would ask if they could replace would be the hammock as my raggy is quite heavy and it didn't fare so well but the rest of the tree is very very good and holds up to them chasing up and down it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LARGE CAT TREE Scratching Post Activity Toys Scratcher on eBay (end time 19-Dec-10 12:06:53 GMT)


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

ooo never thought about ebay, thanks, theres some amazing ones really cheap, should be able to fit quite a large one in to the kitchen/diner once the Christmas tree is down :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the one i have takes my big fat ginger boy who weighs nearly 8 kg.... lol


----------

